# Graham is crafting "Gold-screen wall"



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

I will be taking visitors three at a time. Comment here to join the queue.
Savannah has cafe-curtain wall, aluminum rug, simple small purple mat, blue dotted rug, and oasis flooring (if you can find her).

I will be staying in Graham's house to see how long he is crafting. If you are going to leave a tip, please do not put it near the airport, as that is where I have left free items out for people to take. Thanks!


----------



## Saralie (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Also, love your icon! Also not a Diva fan.


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

The recipe requires a screen wall; I have dropped a screen wall outside Graham's house for you to catalogue. Please pick it up and put it right back down so others can enjoy the recipe to its fullest potential.


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 17, 2020)

hi I'd like to come if you're still open. Also, my lighthouse is kind of a light blue. Is that the blue one or something different?


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

drahcir` said:


> hi I'd like to come if you're still open. Also, my lighthouse is kind of a light blue. Is that the blue one or something different?



Sent code. This is the exact lighthouse I'm looking for


----------



## doofcake (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd like to come by please~


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit please


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 17, 2020)

omw! And yea, that's the one I have. I could order one and we can trade tomorrow?


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

drahcir` said:


> omw! And yea, that's the one I have. I could order one and we can trade tomorrow?


Sure! I'll give you 2NMT for it? We can meet up tomorrow. I'm online quite a bit.


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 17, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> Sure! I'll give you 2NMT for it? We can meet up tomorrow. I'm online quite a bit.



Sure, I'm ok with that. I'll let you know when I've got the dodo code


----------



## nammie (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to visit! can tip with some hybrids  ☺


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I get queued up?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 17, 2020)

may i visit, please?


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

It looks like there are four people here for some reason...did someone share the code? Anyway, I'll update the queue in the first post when new people comment.

EDIT: I lost track haha. I'll like your post when I've sent you the dodo.


----------



## Asutoro (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I visit please ?


----------



## Vadim (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit for the DiY! Thank you!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all,
I closed the session due to an intruder stealing off the island. If you were on while I turned off the session, I apologize. Please let me know if you need the dodo code again.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 17, 2020)

actually i have to go somewhere irl, so please give my spot to someone else, thank you!!


----------



## Mye (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit if you're still open?


----------



## Proud African American! (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 17, 2020)

Still possible to come?


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

Tenocht said:


> Still possible to come?


Yup! I added you to the queue.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come too?


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I pls come?


----------



## Proud African American! (Apr 17, 2020)

I love my golden wall!!!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

Gonna close the thread. If I haven't gotten to you yet, fear not! I'll send you the dodo when I get to you. If I skip you, please just DM me. I'm kinda disorganized with who and who hasn't come rn, especially since some of you have very different in-game names compared to your forum ones.


----------

